# Remember this 1973 (especially Surfaceone) ,The Jimmy Castor Bunch



## Steve/sewell (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Surface, you remember this one  Her name was Bertha, Bertha Butt. She was one 
 of the Butt sisters. ......................................................................Troglodyte...........
 For those that were not born yet and for those that dont remember this song, it made 
 it to number 31 in the top 40 Pop Charts.Some good guitar work there by the white dude.
 My parents were concerned when this song came on and I knew all the words and would sing 
 along at the tendor age of 13 !!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS42Na2mpc




 What we're gonna do right here is go back, way back, back into time. 
 When the only people that existed were troglodytes...cave men... 
 cave women...Neanderthal...troglodytes. Let's take the average 
 cave man at home, listening to his stereo. Sometimes he'd get up, 
 try to do his thing. He'd begin to move, something like this: 
 "Dance...dance". When he got tired of dancing alone, he'd look 
 in the mirror: "Gotta find a woman gotta find a woman gotta find a 
 woman gotta find a woman". He'd go down to the lake where all the 
 woman would be swimming or washing clothes or something. He'd look 
 around and just reach in and grab one. "Come here...come here". 
 He'd grab her by the hair. You can't do that today, fellas, cause 
 it might come off. You'd have a piece of hair in your hand and she'd 
 be swimming away from you (ha-ha). This one woman just lay there, 
 wet and frightened. He said: "Move...move". She got up. She was a 
 big woman. BIG woman. Her name was Bertha. Bertha Butt. She was one 
 of the Butt sisters. He didn't care. He looked up at her and said: 
 "Sock it to me sock it to me sock it to me sock it to me sock it to me 
 sock it to me sock it to me sock it to me!". She looked down on him. 
 She was ready to crush him, but she began to like him. She said: 
 "I'll sock it to ya, Daddy". He said: "What?". She said: 
 "I'll sock it to ya, Daddy". You know what he said? He started it way 
 back then. I wouldn't lie to you. When she said 
 "I'll sock it to ya, Daddy" he said "Right on! Right on! Hotpants! 
 Hotpants! Ugh...ugh...ugh"


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, that dude is horny..!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2011)

good memories dude ,that was a hit on the school bus. remember that song very well ,uhhhooohhhh ,showing my age,lol


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 I do remember the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, from those radio daze. He's still touring I think, that Jimmy Castor. Here's the caveman's friend, Troglodyte/Bertha Big Butt Boogie from 1975 performed @ Long Beach Funk Fest, August 7, 2010. Not as good a recording as yours, updated and rephrased for 21st Century, but shows the man with a few more miles, but still Funky.

 Thanks, Steve, for this Musical History Milestone.

 Here's his Official Website, which seems to have gone on appearance hiatus since the Funk Fest.

 Here's another in his series of "novelty" specialty records *Godzilla*. and who can forget _Dracula._

 I don't know that I'll be adding him to my current jukebox, but he sure is taking the Frankie Lymon tradition forward. "He wrote and recorded "I Promise to Remember" in 1956. Castor then replaced Frankie Lymon in The Teenagers in 1957 before switching to the saxophone in 1960." From wiki-castor.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 19, 2011)

Good info surfaceone as usual!![]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 19, 2011)

I graduated HS that year, Steve, but I sure don't remember that song. []  ~Mike


----------



## Wangan (Aug 19, 2011)

I was 13 too.I was listening to Grand Funk Railroad,"We`re an American band" about that time.I think I have almost all their albums.I dont remember Jimmy Castor either but I like his music.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

I remember spining a 45 jamin to that song burning a fat one


----------



## Wangan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha!Ha! Looks like the paper from the "Big Bamboo" record from Cheech and Chong. []


----------



## rockbot (Aug 20, 2011)

Too funny. Back in the day we would call the hippies that lived out in the woods "Trogs" never dawned on me then. These were hardcore white dudes back then and we found them to be quite fascinating. I remember the fifteen foot tall pot plants they cultivated.[8D]


----------

